# Costa Rica-Good for Teens?



## Malibu Sky (May 23, 2008)

We are looking to break away from our yearly Maui vacation which we usually take in August and try somewhere different. My kids were in  Europe last summer so we were thinking of South or Central America (where the $$ may go a littler further). Someone we know, suggested Costa Rica, although they had never been there.  I know nothing about the destination and was wondering if someone could let me know if this would be a good destination for a family with two teens, 13 (g) and 16 (b), both very atheletic.

Input on places to stay (IE: TS, all-inclusive, or hotel), the best areas to stay with teens, places to go, weather in August..things to do but mostly...is it a good idea?

Thanks os much


----------



## eal (May 23, 2008)

We have been to Costa Rica twice with young'ens.  We took our daughter and her friend who were in Grade 12 and we took our son and his girlfriend as a college graduation present.  

They all loved it and my daughter is going again this winter for an extended stay.  

They took surfing lessons on the Pacific Coast at Manuel Antonio National Park, and they loved the zip lines in Monteverde, the mangrove swamp boat tour with monkeys that come right onto the boat, the sunset dolphin cruise, horseback riding to a beautiful waterfall and swimming hole, and all sorts of other "typical teen" activities. 

We stay in a timeshare for at least one week and in hotels for the rest of the time.  

Costa Rica is a small country with lots of variety.

Here is the link to my favourite CR website:
http://www.therealcostarica.com/


----------



## Canuck (May 26, 2008)

Costa Rica is for all ages!  It's amazing!  My 15 year old niece lives there and she is always off on an adventure every weekend.....lucky kid!  White water rafting, zip lining, surfing, hiking, canopy walks, hangin' at the beach.....I could go on and on!


----------



## applegirl (May 26, 2008)

I think Costa Rica would be excellent with teenagers. So much active stuff to do.  All the activities mentioned above. It's also real different from Hawaii.

The rainforest tours and all the animals make it so exciting!  I've been there twice for extended trips. I have also seen some nice looking rental houses at vrbo.com
White water rafting is great there. Did that once. Recommended place for a family vacation! Go for it!

Janna


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you have Marriott Reward points? If not, you and your spouse can each purchase 50,000 per year from Marriott for $625. 

There is a new JW Marriott that is scheduled to open in Dec:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/sjojw-jw-marriott-guanacaste-resort-and-spa/

This place looks amazing! It's a category 6 so a 7 night stay would be 130,000 points. I've been considering a vacation there this spring.

edited because I just realized this is an old thread. Sorry, but maybe someone else in interested in Costa Rica!


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, we ended up not going this summer to Costa Rica but it isn our radar for our next family vacation...and we do have Marriott points...


----------



## Janis (Sep 2, 2008)

Just checked out the rates at the Marriott. A very reasonable 1750... PER NIGHT!!! Who can afford to GO THERE??


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 3, 2008)

Janis said:


> Just checked out the rates at the Marriott. A very reasonable 1750... PER NIGHT!!! Who can afford to GO THERE??



Marriott Reward points!!! It's a category 6 property, so a week stay would cost 130,000 points. You can purchase these points for $1,625. 

You must be looking at the regular rates for this property. I checked next March and it showed leisure rates starting at (only!!) $499, up to $2,199 for a 1 bedroom Presidential Suite. Anyway at $499, it's a good value for the Marriott Reward points.


----------

